
Show HN: HN Sakura – see quick rising/falling HN posts before they're gone - dosy
https://hnsakura.xyz/
======
dosy
The Sakura season is short-lived.

So too are some posts on HN.

The rise sharply (blossom), only to fall even faster

Off the rankings forever.

This re-ranks HN by how fast the posts are moving through the HN rankings. A
chance to see the "fringe" posts that rise quickly and then are swallowed up.
A sort of reverse HN. A way to catch the HN Sakuras before they are gone
forever.

Hope you enjoy.

~~~
kseistrup
That's a nice idea.

Does the UI auto-refresh, or do I have to reload?

~~~
dosy
You must reload. In my experience the Sakura rankings do not change very
often, maybe once every couple minutes. I guess I could add a meta refresh on
the frame but I guess I also don’t want to overload my server without user
directed demand. Hmm, trade off. I think I will not auto reload for now.
Thanks for idea tho.

~~~
kseistrup
That's fine. Thanks.

------
O_H_E
Oh, nice

